
Show HN: A notebook-style Common Lisp environment - cddadr
https://github.com/tamamu/darkmatter
======
fiddlerwoaroof
This is really cool: now, I'll have a reasonable way to introduce my coworkers
to lisp without making them learn emacs at the same time. Anyways, would it be
possible to include something like parinfer or paredit here, as well as some
reasonable keybindings for them. In vim mode, I find these keybindings
extremely ergonomic (loosely based on slimv's settings):
[https://github.com/fiddlerwoaroof/dotfiles/blob/master/emacs...](https://github.com/fiddlerwoaroof/dotfiles/blob/master/emacs.d/emacs#L220)

~~~
kkleindev
Why would you need to introduce your co-workers to Emacs? I have recently got
in touch with clojure and developed in atom with parinfer. Was I missing out
on something or is the difference between clojure and common lisp decisive?

~~~
throwaway91111
SLIME is hugely powerful.

~~~
lonjil
There are SLIME plugins for many editors, including Atom.

~~~
fiddlerwoaroof
I haven't used Atom-SLIME much, but the little I've used it makes it seem like
it doesn't quite have the range of features the Emacs mode has

------
21
Can somebody comment on the status of Lisp in 2017?

If one were to learn a functional language, is Lisp a good choice today? Or is
Haskell more appropiate?

~~~
reikonomusha
Professional and open source implementations of Common Lisp are stable but
nonetheless under active development.

Many hobbyists and professionals use Lisp to solve their problems and make
money.

IDEs are in a sorry state. If you're an Emacs user, you'll be happy.
Otherwise, unless you spend hundreds of dollars for a professional IDE, you
won't have much. Editing Lisp requires a good IDE.

~~~
oblio
Any recommendations for a Lisp IDE outside of Emacs?

Also, aren't there any other OSS or free Lisp IDEs outside of Emacs? Or are
they all crap?

~~~
tnecniv
Pretty much everyone I know that does lisp uses Emacs + SLIME.

~~~
oblio
:(

------
math0ne
Anyone know of a list or resource that has collected all the of this type of
notebook IDE's? I know of a few but I'm sure there are more out there.

------
wodenokoto
Did the author build a whole notebook environment just for lisp?

Can anyone comment on the benefits of this vs integrating a lisp kernel into
jupyther notebook?

Personally I've been wanting to do the ProbMod [0] course, which uses a
version of lisp called church, but been wishing for a notebook environment to
complete the course in, so this looks very interesting!

[0] [https://probmods.org/v1/](https://probmods.org/v1/)

~~~
maxkrieger
There are a couple dockerized jupyter and beaker kernels for WebPPL if you
want a go at v2, but I had varied success with them.

------
etiam
Is anyone aware of a way to get notebook style Lisp inside Emacs? Along the
lines of what EIN does for Python?

I really like the notebook format but I've yet to come across a browser window
so good that I'm happy to give up an actual editor program for it.

~~~
taeric
As the sibling says, org-mode easily delivers here. In ways that makes
standard notebook environments somewhat frustrating with their limitations.

Examples:

You can reference data in a table of your page.

You can access the "session" of a code block in a repl. Useful for putting
credentials or other sensitive data in.

You can copy from in a result or a code block with the same ease.

Any tags you have setup will jump as expected. Same for completions and
documentation.

Arguably, the way images are referenced externally is better for post
processing.

Finally, being able to source control the document easily is huge. Json is a
terrible format. :(

~~~
etiam
Thank you all. It took me a while to get back to this thread and see your
replies, but I very much appreciate them.

I'm convinced that you just pushed my over the limit to finally start learning
org-mode.

And the examples sound lovely.

------
brian_herman
Anyone have any idea on how to get this working with debian?

~~~
vindarel
I made it install with the latest version of Roswell, which I installed with
linuxbrew (see wiki) (which compiles quite a bit of dependencies). More
precisely ros version 0.0.6 didn't install darkmatter.

But I get a stracktrace indeed, missing "libev.so" which we get with libev-
dev.

------
kazinator
> by cddadr

My TXR Lisp actually has that function. :)

Oops, I mean accessor.

